# Edge Change



## SuEllen Shepard (Feb 22, 2021)

I used to have a Bolt and moved to an Edge. On the Bolt when you click on the TiVo button it took you to the list of recordings and stopped the sound. Is there a setting I can change so that will happen on an Edge?
Thanks!!


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

If you mean the picture-in-picture, you just press the slow-mo button and the PiP cuts out.


----------



## SuEllen Shepard (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't mind the pictures just want it to stop the sound. Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SuEllen Shepard said:


> I don't mind the pictures just want it to stop the sound. Thanks!


There should never be sound effects when the audio track is Dolby. Check your Audio Settings.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> There should never be sound effects when the audio track is Dolby. Check your Audio Settings.


I could be wrong but I assumed she meant the audio from the PiP.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

TishTash said:


> I could be wrong but I assumed she meant the audio from the PiP.


The issue is that the sound from live TV comes through even with the Video Window/PIP settings are turned Off. It seems to happen after finishing a recording or coming back to the main menu.

I don't recall noticing it with my Edge, but I have seen it a handful of times with my Mini Vox. It hasn't happened enough for me to identify the specific scenario(s) under which this audio bug occurs.


----------

